# The Pope and Darwin



## Scott (Sep 6, 2006)

The Pope and Darwin

I don't know why this is a big deal to Time. The pope seems pretty clearly to be a theistic evolutionist, at least that is what it looks like from quotes from his commentary on Genesis that I have seen. As I recall, the Schonborn op-ed piece was not pro-ID, unless ID encompasses theistic evolution.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 7, 2006)

It would not suprise me to see Rome in bed with evolution since Rome is all about being anti-christian.


----------

